# Drucker ins Netzwerk einbinden



## PluxxX (11. August 2012)

Hallo!

Also, ich habe zuhause ein Netzwerk das momentan wie folgt aufgebaut ist: Wir haben einen sowohl Lan als auch Wlan fähigen Router. An den ist dann ein switch angeschlossen. An diesem switch hängen nun 3 feste PCs und eine Netzwerkfestplatte. Die Festplatte ist im Netzwerk freigegeben und kann von jedem PC aus genutzt werden. Nun soll zusätzlich ein Drucker mit ins Netzwerk. Und jetzt kommt die eigentliche Frage: ist es möglich einen Drucker ohne Netzwerkanschluss, egal ob ethernet oder Wlan, per USB mit der Netzwerkfestplatte zu verbinden, und damit von den anderen PCs unabhängig zu drucken? Und wenn ja, wie stellt man das mit den Treibern an, funktioniert es den Treiber einfach auf der Netzwerkfestplatte zu installieren oder muss dieser auf jedem PC vorhanden sein? Ansonsten hat der switch auch einen USB eingang würde es eventuell ja auch ohne die Netzwerkplatte funktionieren? 

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt verständlich genug geschrieben und ihr könnt mir dabei helfen 

Mfg PluxxX 

Der switch ist ein Netgear GS 608 v3
Der Router ist ein Netgear DGN 2200B
Und die Netzwerkplatte ist eine 1 TB Iomega NAS
Auf 2 PCs ist Windows xp mit Sp3 und auf einem läuft windows 7


----------



## Kotor (11. August 2012)

hi,

man kann den Drucker per USB an den Rechner anschließen, der am meisten läuft / oder wo es dir örtlich passt.
Unter Windows ... wenn der Drucker installiert und bereit ist, kann dann der Drucker im Netzwerk freigegeben werden. 

Win7: 
Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerk u. Freigabecenter -> Erweiterte Freigabeeinstellungen ändern -> Datei u. Druckerfreigabe aktivieren.
+
Start -> Geräte u. Drucker -> rechtsklick auf den Drucker -> Druckereigenschaften -> Freigabe -> Drucker freigeben und Namen definieren.

Wenn freigegeben, sucht man ihn auf den anderen Rechner mittels "Drucker hinzufügen" -> "Einen Netzwerkdrucker hinzufügen".
Der PC an dem der Drucker angeschlossen ist muss laufen !


Hoffe das hilft dir weiter
kotor


----------



## PluxxX (11. August 2012)

Hmm tut mir Leid, dass war mir bewusst, allerdings muss dann ja der PC an dem der Drucker angeschlossen ist laufen. Und genau das will ich eigentlich umgehen, aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort!

Mfg PluxxX


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (12. August 2012)

Was du suchst ist ein Printserver. An die Netzwerkfestplatte anschließen kann und sollte nicht funktionieren. Es gibt einige Router, die einen integrierten Printserver haben (SHC Barricade beispielsweise). Aber mit deiner vorhandenen Hardware dürfte das nicht klappen. Wobei man sagen muss, dass viele Drucker im Handel inzwischen eh netzwerkfähig sind.


----------



## PluxxX (12. August 2012)

Ahh okay, danke für die Antwort!  Schade ja die Frage kam auf, weil ich noch einen Drucker habe, der aber nunmal nicht Netzwerk fähig ist.  Nunja dann wirds wohl einfach ein neuer netzwerk fähiger drucker werden, kostet ja nicht die welt. Aber die Idee mit dem normalen drucker kam halt auf.    Dankeschön!


----------



## Kredar (12. August 2012)

Oder wie gesagt ein Printerserver kaufen, der kostet ab 15 Euro. Wobei wenn man ein Multifunktionsdrucker will/hat echt ein vom Hersteller aus ein Netzwerkfähiges Gerät besser ist. So oder so muß dann kein PC laufen der für den Drucker an sein muß.

mfg


----------

